# Clavier PC Logitech sur Mac



## tadaa9 (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir et bonne année,

Depuis que j'ai mon macbook, je m'arrache les cheveux pour que mon clavier Logitech Illuminated Keyboard soit bien configuré ! En effet, malgré l'essai de différents mapping/layout (dont un spécialement fait pour ce modèle) je n'arrive pas à avoir un mapping correct !

J'aimerais donc savoir si vous connaissez un logiciel simple qui permette d'éditer les layouts de clavier facilement ? Car j'ai essayé d'éditer le code directement mais je n'y comprend absolument rien.

Pour information, j'ai trouvé un layout qui est presque bon car il suffit d'inverser les touches "Logo windows" et "Alt", et de rajouter la prise en compte de la touche "FN".

Merci.


----------



## houlala63 (10 Janvier 2010)

Pour régler le mappage des claviers il y a bien Ukulele


----------



## tadaa9 (12 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Oui je l'ai découvert en faisant des recherches mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser... je suis complètement perdu des le début car le clavier ne ressemble pas mon clavier logitech...

Est-ce que tu sais t'en servir toi ? Ou sinon, as-tu une autre solution ?

Merci.


----------



## spindooz (3 Mai 2011)

Upadate : 

J'ai trouver la solution au problème j'ai simplement copier le layout "Logitech French" du dossier "Logitech Keyboard Layouts" contenu dans le dossier d'installation de UKULELE et je l'ai coller dans Users/votre_nom_d'utilisateur/library/Keyboard Layout. 
Ensuite redémarrage de la bête et sélestion du bon clavier dans méthode de saisie.

Dédicasse à tous ceux qui comme moi ont galeré à mort sur ce coup là.

Salut à tous !
mon problème est sensiblement le même.
J'ai le clavier Logitech k750 wireless solar avec le logiciel Logitech Control Center.
- Le clavier n'apparait pas dans la liste des périphériques dans préférences. 
- La méthode de saisie Logitech Français est disponible mais bascule en français-numérique dès que je change d'application ou que je repasse sur une fenêtre du Finder.
- Avec le logiciel Ukulele il est impossible de sauvegarder un mappage car le système ne le prend pas en compte.

Voilà après 2 jours de test, de recherches et de ratés je poste...

Merci


----------



## Hashka (28 Mai 2015)

bonsoir,

je detere le posts pour vous demander comment gere t'on ce soucis sous Yosemite ?
car le dossier keyboard Layout ne semble plus exister...
comment remedier à cela ?
merci


----------

